# CAR KEEPS STALLING !!! helpp



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I have been having a problem with my 1995 maxima gxe. Sometimes it wont start and if you keep trying it will eventually start. At first it seemed like it was something going on with the ignition, but i pulled the ECU codes and found that theres something going on with the Knock Sensor, Coolant Temp Sensor, and Cam position Sensor. Theres doesnt seem to be any smoke coming out, for a while there was a very strong smell of gas (only when using Premium Gas). I bought the car used, and ever since i got it there has been a smell of oil burning, but no sign of any oil leaks. The car began to stall on me at Stop lights and whenever I try to allow the car to warm up or anytime it sits still and runs for more than five minutes it will stall. I thought the problem was it was idled down too low, but once idiled up the problem continued. Some one please help, i want to know if the senors would make the car stall like it is, and how much will the parts cost to get it running well again ?????? HELPPP cause this is some


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Contact Ken Athas at Jerry Rome Nissan for teh best prices on the OEM parts...

www.JerryRomeNissan.com is the website and you can find the phone number there...one note...the items you listed are able to be installed by the shadetree mechanic with the right references...be cautious of labor quotes for replacement....especially the knock sensor...6 hours labor quote from the dealer for example is highway robbery.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The reason it doesn't run for shit is the cam sensor. Replace that and it will run. Next you will need to replace the coolant temp sensor because it can cause the ecu to think it's not warmed up and will not go into closed loop. If it doesn't go into closed loop, it will run rich. Bad. The knock sensor you don't have to worry about it. When you fix the other 2 sensors than just clear the codes. The knock code will not cause the light to come on, usually.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Thanks so much for the advice. I read somewhere else that I might need to try and clean the throttle body and then change the coolant temp. So I did and for the first three days it was running GREAT. But ... today the engine is a little jumpy and the car was idled up to like 1300 RPMs but it has dropped.. dont know why?? so I think the Cam will defenitely have to be next..WISH ME LUCK


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

NEVER ever use anything but Premium fuel...if you want to use regular then buy a Honda. Maximas do not run good on the lower grade gas.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

same happend to my roomates Max it blew up cuz he diddnt fix it in time he let it run like that to many times. he has a new engine in it now cost about $600 which isnt to bad for that car but still all that down time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanx so much everyone's for your help. I did change the coolant Temp sensor and I cleaned the throttlebody. I did not have any problems with hard starts or stalling since and no ECU codes are detected. The next sensor I will replace wll be the Cam Shaft and the Knock sensor in due time as well. Now that the weather is so hot.. when my car gets HOT AS HELL inside its a hard start.. I turn the key... nothin happens.. i keep turning and then eventually it cranks. As long as the car is cool inside, there's no problem starting it up. Is this an ignition problem or maybe eletrical or wiring.. PLEASE let me know..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm not exactly why it wouldn't start in the heat but it is possible that the cam shaft sensor is still bad because the sensor itself is magnetic and the heat might affect that... 

the knock sensor is always important and sometimes will be bad and not throw a code (per the ORG). don't ask me how or why.

and yes, MrEous is right... do not ever run less that 90 octane gas. the reason you smelled so much gas is because while you check engine light is on, your car runs in "safe mode" which causes the car to run rich....

good luck.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Try cleaning the throttlebody as well while you're at it. You can't imagine how much it helps. But I'd drop the cash and replace all the sensors that are bad. Save the money while you can.


----------



## very_Max_Tal_Civ (Sep 22, 2004)

Ericasgold95MAX said:


> I have been having a problem with my 1995 maxima gxe. Sometimes it wont start and if you keep trying it will eventually start. At first it seemed like it was something going on with the ignition, but i pulled the ECU codes and found that theres something going on with the Knock Sensor, Coolant Temp Sensor, and Cam position Sensor. Theres doesnt seem to be any smoke coming out, for a while there was a very strong smell of gas (only when using Premium Gas). I bought the car used, and ever since i got it there has been a smell of oil burning, but no sign of any oil leaks. The car began to stall on me at Stop lights and whenever I try to allow the car to warm up or anytime it sits still and runs for more than five minutes it will stall. I thought the problem was it was idled down too low, but once idiled up the problem continued. Some one please help, i want to know if the senors would make the car stall like it is, and how much will the parts cost to get it running well again ?????? HELPPP cause this is some


I am having the same issues, did you get all of them resolved?
I also need to know where to order that coolant sensor, and is it in the front of the block?


----------



## very_Max_Tal_Civ (Sep 22, 2004)

Just wanted to know if all the problems were resolved, 
I am having the same issues but it doesn't matter if it is hot or not
I changed the knock sensor, hard on the hands, next I will change coolant sensor if I can find one today and locate where it goes,


----------

